# New Member



## krispifsu (Sep 13, 2006)

Hello  

This is the first cat forum I have joined - and unfortunately it is an illness with one of my cats that has brought me here. 

I have two cats. Oreo - my first and the biggest baby. He's a five year old black and white neutered male. Loves cat grass, toys that jingle, sleeping, and his cat tree. I also have Nikko, a three year old brown tabby, neutered male. Loves treats, feathers, running between my legs when I walk, and playing. I also have six sugar gliders. 

Anyhow, just wanted to introduce myself and my cats! 

Kristin 8)


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Kristin! I hope your cat gets well soon. It's such a worry when our pets are ill. Enjoy the forums!


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Welcome to the forum :kittyturn I hope you cat gets well soon.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome,  your cats are lovely :wink: , I hope your cat feels better soon!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome Kristin. I've posted over on your Nikko thread, hopefully between your vet and us, Nikko will be doing fine in a jiffy.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Glad to have you join us, Kristin


----------



## krispifsu (Sep 13, 2006)

Thank you all for the warm welcome!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I hope your baby gets well soon. Hope you enjoy your stay Kristin :wink:


----------

